# what's the deal with OS 10.7?



## mahendra (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm an illustrator/editor who's been chugging along with a G4 powerbook & a noisy Quicksilver tower since forever. It's time to upgrade because I can barely access my hotmail (thank god for Camino) or synchronize with other people's work-flows anymore.

I figure a MacBook Pro will be all I need but I'm getting worried about all the complaints that I read about 10.7. I plan to buy a fresh copy of CS5 plus Word and I get the impression that they're not functioning well with Lion. 

Is this such a good time to buy a new MacBook Pro? Should I wait till 10.7.2. And should I maybe wait till Adobe also updates?

I live on the edge as a freelancer & the market just gets more brutal. This isn't helping at all.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't use cs5 but in my experience word works fine... At least for the limited use that I make of it. I have heard cs5 doesn't support all the new features but I think it works the same as it did under snow leopard. As for 10.7.2 its very likely that it will be launching very soon... There is a keynote tomorrow at which it is expected that iCloud launch details will be announced and has 10.7.2 is mostly about adding support for iCloud to lion I would either expect a release or at least a firm date to be announced tomorrow. 

As for myself I have no problems with lion, quite the contrary I actually love it... And while the impression online seems to be most don't like it I think that mainly because the only people who bother to post online are those with problems. Most people I know in real life also love it..


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

As long as you have sufficient RAM for Lion, which although is 4 GB, I suggest 8 GB for your freelance work with CS5 and Word anyway. Personally, the problems found in OS Lion seem to leaned towards "geeky" user of OS, who preferred some features and options in Snow Leopard than in Lion. Regardless, Lion should be fine to run and should not run into much problems.


----------



## mahendra (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the info.

I think I'll wait for 10.7.2 and address any poss problems by getting software upgrades.

I'm hoping that this is the last Mac I buy before retirement


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have not heard anything serious about Lion and Adobe CS, so cant comment on that. For me its more of the drastic change to my work flow. I have Lion installed in Parallels and have it installed at home and still find I am missing spaces and how I have my Snow Leopard running right now. 

I really hope Adobe does not conform to the "no save as" function that Apple has adopted with its own apps. I will be upgrading to Lion when I get a new MacBook Pro next year as I wont have options otherwise.

Our xerox network printers all work with Lion, which was surprising, was expecting some issues there, like what happened when Snow Leopard came out and with then 10.6.8. So thats a nice to know that I wont have to fight with any drivers.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I have not heard anything serious about Lion and Adobe CS, so cant comment on that. For me its more of the drastic change to my work flow. *I have Lion installed in Parallels* and have it installed at home and still find I am missing spaces and how I have my Snow Leopard running right now.
> 
> I really hope Adobe does not conform to the "no save as" function that Apple has adopted with its own apps. I will be upgrading to Lion when I get a new MacBook Pro next year as I wont have options otherwise.
> 
> Our xerox network printers all work with Lion, which was surprising, was expecting some issues there, like what happened when Snow Leopard came out and with then 10.6.8. So thats a nice to know that I wont have to fight with any drivers.


Hey wonderings do you have Lion installed in Parallels on a Leopard or Snow Leopard Machine or is it a second install of Lion on a Lion machine?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> Hey wonderings do you have Lion installed in Parallels on a Leopard or Snow Leopard Machine or is it a second install of Lion on a Lion machine?


its in Parallels on a SL machine. You can do this wit Parallels 7 now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Tech Elementz said:


> As long as you have sufficient RAM for Lion, which although is 4 GB, I suggest 8 GB for your freelance work with CS5 and Word anyway. Personally, the problems found in OS Lion seem to leaned towards "geeky" user of OS, who preferred some features and options in Snow Leopard than in Lion. Regardless, Lion should be fine to run and should not run into much problems.


Agreed on the ram end of things, but on the problems leaning towards geeky users, not so much. It's kind of luck of the draw. For example, on my wife's machine, and she is NOT a geeky type user, has had major issues with Preview. 3 times now I've had to manually do some deleting of preferences (in the now hidden Library directory), as well as having to copy in a default blank sandbox file by hand and run a command line tool to repair the sandbox privs for Preview. While the fix is geeky, the usage is not. Basically after opening a certain file (which was not corrupt, I checked), it would send Preview into a tail spin that made it crash on launch instantly no matter which file you tried to open and required all the trickery mentioned in order to even launch it again.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> its in Parallels on a SL machine. You can do this wit Parallels 7 now.


Great! Thanks.


----------



## mahendra (Sep 21, 2005)

the kind of geekery that mguertin refers to in fixing up Preview is exactly what I'm trying to avoid.

Parallels, I have to wonder about the rationale about it but then, I'm still running lots of Classic apps on my 10.2 & 10.3 Macs.

I do hope the 10.7.2 update is before Jan, for tax reasons


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mahendra said:


> *the kind of geekery that mguertin refers to* in fixing up Preview is exactly what I'm trying to avoid.
> 
> Parallels, I have to wonder about the rationale about it but then, I'm still running lots of Classic apps on my 10.2 & 10.3 Macs.
> 
> I do hope the 10.7.2 update is before Jan, for tax reasons


Geekery..? And you are running at best 10.3??? You don't need to be a geek to know you are way behind the curve. At least upgrade to 10.5 and your hardware before you start talking about 10.7... I mean really.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

We have been installing Snow Leopard on new purchases at work until we see the next version of Lion....

If Lion is such a concern you could see if a refurbished MBP has SL installed on it, I noticed that the current MBP's had originally shipped with SL when introduced and I seem to recall seeing these in the refurb store. Plus if you are up for it you are entitled to a free Lion upgrade (which you don't need to immediately install) through the Mac Up to Date program.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Early generation updates seem to come at a brisk pace so 10.7.2 will in all likelihood show up before the end of the year. As to whether it addresses your specific concerns is another question entirely.

Lion may or may not prove to be similar to Jaguar in that some users may well be better off waiting for whatever comes next.

FWIW Panther, Tiger and both Leopards have all proven themselves to be winners, so if the final verdict on Lion is that it's a bit of a clunker, Apples overall record of producing a stellar OS will remain pretty much intact.

In your case I would seriously look at the latest model refurb you can find that comes with Snow Leopard installed. Download the free Lion update that Apple will make available to you and install when you think the time is right.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Early generation updates seem to come at a brisk pace so 10.7.2 will in all likelihood show up before the end of the year.


10.7.2 has gone GM, and will likely be out by mid next week.


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

In my experience word works fine


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Aceline said:


> In my experience word works fine


You must have one of those ultra-rare copies of *Microsoft Word: Magical Edition*.

The rest of us continue to suffer the crapola that is Office 2011.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> microsoft word: Magical edition.


lmfao!!!!


----------

